# Kontakt closed out



## Johnbmann (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello,
Well I decided to go ahead and reveal my complete and total ignorance. I recently have begun using Spitfire Audio and have been mostly just running some projects to see how things work. Yesterday, I inadvertently closed out Kontakt. I thought I was minimizing it but no, I closed it out instead. So I was unable to get it back. When this happens are you now forced to go back in and load everything back into Kontakt? I would like to think it would not happen again but I am still an analog kind of guy...still shoot my film work in 16mm.
Many thanks for your time and, I hope, your patience!
John


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 22, 2021)

Johnbmann said:


> Hello,
> Well I decided to go ahead and reveal my complete and total ignorance. I recently have begun using Spitfire Audio and have been mostly just running some projects to see how things work. Yesterday, I inadvertently closed out Kontakt. I thought I was minimizing it but no, I closed it out instead. So I was unable to get it back. When this happens are you now forced to go back in and load everything back into Kontakt? I would like to think it would not happen again but I am still an analog kind of guy...still shoot my film work in 16mm.
> Many thanks for your time and, I hope, your patience!
> John


Which DAW are you using? That seems strange.


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi John,

16mm and I are friends. I had the Auricon Cine-Voice, Auricon Pro-600, Kodak Cine Special, B&H Filmo, and a couple of the RCA TP-66. Welcome to digital?!

Anyway, are you using a DAW (Cubase, Reaper, ProTools, Cakewalk, etc.) to load Kontakt into on tracks, then saving your project in the DAW? This should save whatever instruments you've loaded and their configurations. 

Sounds like a workflow issue and the more you tell us, the more people can help.


----------



## Johnbmann (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello,
Many thanks for your responses. I am using Logic and saving pretty frequently. I agree that this seems a workflow problem something along the line of "best practices". 
In terms of film I shoot everything in S16 with an Arri SR2.

thanks again, I really appreciate it

John


----------



## bill5 (Sep 22, 2021)

Not sure I know what you mean by "load everything back into Kontakt" - ? If you mean do you have to re-load whatever VI you were using in Kontakt, yes. But normally if you change any setting in a VI within Kontakt and go to close it, it will ask you if you want to save your settings.

You shouldn't lose anything else.


----------



## labornvain (Sep 22, 2021)

Johnbmann said:


> I am using Logic and saving pretty frequently.


Well there's your problem right there. Never ever save your projects. Always "Save as" with a new file name, preferably just a numbered increment higher. 

For example your song is named Song-01. When you need to do a save, instead do a "Save as" and rename the file, "Song-02".

What people don't realize is that when you do a normal save you are actually overriding the last saved version there-by deleting what could turn out to be critical data.

99% of the time it won't matter. But every now and then something screws up or you accidentally delete something and not realize it until it's too late, and you're screwed.

I did this recently when I was working in the midi editor and hit CTRL-Z one too many times. I had no idea that that extra undo deleted the last guitar part I had recorded.

Fortunately I still had the last saved version that I made immediately after recording that guitar part. So I simply imported it into my project and it was as though the mistake never happened.

Cubase has a feature called save plus one that does this automatically. That is all I ever use. In fact, I assigned it to the "S key" having deleted the dangerous, destructive, and completely useless key command for a regular save (CTRL-S").

Naturally I end up with a lot of project files all numbered consecutively and if they ever come close to exhausting my 8tb project disc, I may consider purging some of them. But I actually like having multiple versions of the song. I can go back and listen to the early incarnation and sometimes see where I may have gotten off the path or forgotten something cool. Most importantly, however, is I have backup versions for when I get into trouble with the CTRL-Z.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 23, 2021)

Not sure what you mean by "closed out" - but closing a plugin window should never unload the sample data or plugin. It's just hidden. The only scenario (that I know of) in Logic that would cause this to happen is if Kontakt was the only window open in a Logic project - in which case the Logic file would close too.

If you've accidentally removed Kontakt from the plugin slot - then yep, you'll have to reload the sample data - but the sample "data" may already be in the Logic memory "pool" for...reasons..and the reload will be quicker.


----------

